# Land O'Lakes Dog Show



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson is going to be in his first 3-day dog show. Friday is a specialty. Sat. and Sun. are all-breed.

I hope Jackson will have enough energy that weekend. 

Thank goodness the show is about 20 minutes away from my house.

Are there anyother Goldens going to this show?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I was about to say, "What? There's no show in Land O' Lakes?" then I realize you're in another state  (We have a LOL here in Florida!). Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck to beautiful Jackson. Did you breed him yourself?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes. My mom and I.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck guys! Are you showing him in BBE?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck guys! Are you showing him in BBE?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea. I decided to put him in that clas because I know that Open will be CAZY. I just got the Judging Program. After looking at that I am SO glad that I am in BBE. 

Here is how many Goldens are in Open, Dog:

Friday: 40
Saturday: 37
Sunday: 29


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I was planning on going and watching-my friend Carlin is going over Thursday night and will watch Goldens on Friday and then show the Cresteds the rest of the weekend. But honestly, my ribs hurt when I drive, cough, laugh, etc. and I just cannot envision sitting in a van for 6 hours and sitting in a dog show chair for an entire day :-( Not to mention the thought of turning the wheel to go up and down that stupid parking ramp!

Good luck and have fun at the show! There are always lots of really nice dogs entered, and the shopping is usually really good too


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

ataylor said:


> Here is how many Goldens are in Open, Dog:
> 
> Friday: 40
> Saturday: 37
> Sunday: 29


I guess the Majors should hold!:

Good luck to you and Jackson. Have fun with it!!:wavey:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. We will have a blast.


----------

